# TEIN S15 For Sale



## u_gnit (Feb 20, 2011)

Please use classifieds only. This is your last warning.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

first i will say that this is the WRONG section to post this in...

secondly an s15 is not worth 45k... as for being valued at `150k... im sorry but unless you have invoices for parts its no where near gonna be that much... also you dont count labor... you dont count shipping the car over in pieces, and reassembling it...

is this car federal legal? state legal? is it even registered? does it comply with your state emissions testing system? what are the chances that the reason you are hiding it in your garage(if the car even exists) is because if the DOT saw it they would crush it immediatlly.... 

got your export papers? let see them...

i dont mean to grill you about it, but you have 2 posts, and your posts arent what i would call very credible or beleivable...

hell you dont even include a parts list, or numbers etc etc... and where are the pictures?

and another thing S15 For Sale why would i buy yours for 45k if i can get one from tein for 30k....

im sry but i smell some steer droppings


----------

